# Phoenix Police Department Releases Video of Officer Punching 13-Year-Old Girl



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

It looks good to me.


https://breaking911.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/02/10000000_431316268718618_5110515395233020842_n.mp4?_=1




Phoenix Police on Tuesday released video from a stolen car investigation where an officer punched a teen girl:

_The Phoenix Police Department is aware of a cell phone video circulating that depicts a moment in time of an event. In an effort to share the facts, we are releasing some of the body worn camera to provide more context, as well as the following factual information.

On January 31st, at about 4:30 p.m., a caller reported to 911 that they were following their car that had previously been reported stolen. Officers located the car with several people inside. The car turned into an apartment complex near 59th Avenue and McDowell Road. Four men got out of the car. As officers were taking them into custody, people began gathering around, several of them filming the officers. Other officers told onlookers they needed to stay back during the arrests. One of the men being arrested punched an officer in the face, and grabbed onto the officer’s gun. Other officers helped to restrain the man.

A female, who officers later learned was 13-years-old, approached the officers as they were still detaining people. She was warned multiple times to get back. She walked in front of officers as they were trying to put one of the men in the backseat of a police car and was moved out of the way by an officer.

The female then passed by the officers who ordered her to stay back, and quickly approached two officers who had a man in custody. A female officer saw her approaching the officers and grabbed her arm to pull her back. The female swung her arm at the female officer, striking the female officer on the right side of the face. The officer’s body worn camera was knocked off at that time, and can be seen, on other officer’s body camera videos, flying off of her vest. The female officer responded to being hit by striking the female in the face._ 

_The female was evaluated for minor injuries and was booked into the Juvenile Correction Center on one count of aggravated assault on a police officer.

This incident is currently under review by the Phoenix Police Department. We are continuing to gather information and ask anyone who may have additional information to please contact us._


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Deserved the tactical strikes.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

100% justified. I’m guessing 3 sets of handcuffs to secure that “minor”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

"She is a Minor!!!!, She is a MInor!!!, SHE IS A MINOR!!!! 

She is indeed a Minor, in need of a MAJOR attitude adjustment and MAJOR supervision from adults. (probably way too late)
Awesome response from the female officer who received assaultive strike from the individual interfering........Good all day!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> "She is a Minor!!!!, She is a MInor!!!, SHE IS A MINOR!!!!
> 
> She is indeed a Minor, in need of a MAJOR attitude adjustment and MAJOR supervision from adults. (probably way too late)
> Awesome response from the female officer who received assaultive strike from the individual interfering........Good all day!


I would have been a prick and responded with "I don't care what she does for work she still going to jail" 

Minor / Miner


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Spare The Rod…Spoil The Child.

Great parenting…


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Instantly thought of Deuce Bigelow 😆


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RodneyFarva said:


> I would have been a prick and responded with "I don't care what she does for work she still going to jail"
> 
> Minor / Miner


DAMMIT RODNEY! I was watching the video thinking that and feeling very smug that I would make that my response, and you BEAT ME TO IT! Wind, no longer in sails!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"She got the black lung!"


----------

